# rb20det igniton timing



## muleman (Apr 22, 2004)

ok from left to right what timing mark is 0 deg?? I was told that first line on the left is 0 deg. I have an advanced timing gun and can't line it up with the first mark?? I and cliping the inductive clamp on the white wire that come out of the ignitor chip or near there.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Assuming it's an R32 there is a loop of black wire near the igniter (in the loom) that you clip the light to. The first mark is the 0 degree mark.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, its the first mark on the left. It should be orange, or dirty orange, or darker than the rest. The FSM says to put it at 15 degrees. I had it like that for a while, and it runs like a dog. put it at 20... much bettah. Just curious though, what was the timing set at when you recieved the motor? 


And Carlito is correct.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Mine was set so far in advance I couldn't read it on the flywheel. Somewhere around 35 degrees. Car wouldn't run past 3000rpm when it was hot. I finally figured it out after sending it to the local dealer, who didn't have a clue (first turbo Skyline in the country).


----------

